# a box of paper tissues



## miguell

Witam
Jak przetłumaczyć na polski: a box of paper tissues?


----------



## jazyk

Paczka chusteczek higienicznych?


----------



## miguell

Zapytałem, bo mam pewne wątpliwości. Słownik Langenscheid podaje:
tissue paper - bibułka
blotting paper - bibuła


----------



## jazyk

Tu mam definicję tissue paper.

  I tu bibułki.

  Może jest to ten sam produkt.


----------



## Thomas1

Bez patrzenia na definicje słownikowe: pudełko chusteczek higienicznych. Zobacz też to.


----------



## robin74

Bo paper tissue to nie jest to samo co tissue paper 
Paczka (jeśli taka mała, pakowana po dziesięć chusteczek zwykle) / pudełko (jeśli większe i w kartonowe jak na obrazkach z linka Thomasa) chusteczek (higienicznych).


----------



## majlo

Można też nadmienić, że jedna _tissue paper_ nie zawsze jest równa drugiej. O ile te markowe chusteczki higieniczne (np. Velvet) są zrobione z kilku grubych warstw i można je nazwać "pełnoprawnymi chusteczkami higienicznymi", o tyle np. w niektórych restauracjach, zwłaszcza tych tańszych, chusteczki do wycierania ust oferowane klientom to tak naprawdę najcieńsza bibułka i ich używanie nie należy do najprzyjemniejszych rzeczy.


----------



## Thomas1

majlo said:


> [...] np. w niektórych restauracjach, zwłaszcza tych tańszych, chusteczki do wycierania ust oferowane klientom to tak naprawdę najcieńsza bibułka i ich używanie nie należy do najprzyjemniejszych rzeczy.


Ja zawsze nazywałem to serwetką.  Ogólnie chusteczka (higieniczna) to coś, co mamy ze sobą, a serwetka coś, co dostajemy przy zakupie jedzenia.


----------



## wolfbm1

miguell said:


> Zapytałem, bo mam pewne wątpliwości. Słownik Langenscheid podaje:
> tissue paper - bibułka
> blotting paper - bibuła



Blotting tissues to bibułki matujące. Zobacz: FACIAL BLOTTING TISSUES (Bibułki matujące). Źródło: http://www.stylistka.pl/kosmetyki/the-body-shop/facial-blotting-tissues-bibulki-matujace/


----------



## majlo

Thomas1 said:


> Ja zawsze nazywałem to serwetką.  Ogólnie chusteczka (higieniczna) to coś, co mamy ze sobą, a serwetka coś, co dostajemy przy zakupie jedzenia.



Ale zarówno chusteczka jak i serwetka w takiej postaci są do wycierania ust niezdatne.


----------

